# Welding Is Like Sewing With Fire



## Goldenrod (Nov 24, 2019)

Possible Christmas gift to your lady friend?  If you wear it yourself then she has to mop up the testosterone that leaks onto the floor.  Google/ the phrase plus t-shirt and Ann Arbor.  There are several that are 




not as good as this one.  Not connected to the bike show.  I am not selling this--just reporting its existence.  You are Welcome.  She could wear it while she sets fire to the turkey?  Alright --too far.  Sorry.


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## eeapo (Jan 30, 2020)

So are you a welder or sales person?


----------

